# First Person Approacher POSTS on incels.is. What do you think about it?



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Papal_Guard (Jul 21, 2020)

looks like a discount Dan Bilzerian lol


----------



## Pretty (Jul 21, 2020)

He’s honestly a lost soul I feel bad for him


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh, I thought this was Uninstall


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

Papal_Guard said:


> looks like a discount Dan Bilzerian lol



i am asking what people think about his posts and mindset
not about his looks


----------



## Serial Coomer (Jul 21, 2020)

Is there an official lore post? I want to know more


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jul 21, 2020)

Delusional and extremely antisocial


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)

Saint Bikecel is becoming a saint


----------



## improover (Jul 21, 2020)

>average man approaching women
>arrested for harassment
can't make this shit up


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 21, 2020)

improover said:


> >average man approaching women
> >arrested for harassment
> can't make this shit up


Funny thing is many bluepilled guy here believe average mens are totally getting laid


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Funny thing is many bluepilled guy here believe average mens are totally getting laid


they are. this guy acts like an extreme autismo in his videos, his looks are not the problem


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jul 21, 2020)

this crazy to me lmao

from the reactions of these women you'd think he's legitimately deformed


----------



## improover (Jul 21, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> his looks are not the problem


----------



## improover (Jul 21, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this crazy to me lmao
> 
> from the reactions of these women you'd think he's legitimately deformed


he is deformed in 2020


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 21, 2020)

improover said:


>


the guy asks supermarket employees who are doing their job by being nice to him if they want to hang out. he runs up behind people to catch up with them and then says ‘I KNOW THIS IS A BIT UNUSUAL’ he is a fucking spastic. yes his face is not good but his BIGGEST problem by FAR is the way he acts


----------



## improover (Jul 21, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> the guy asks supermarket employees who are doing their job by being nice to him if they want to hang out. he runs up behind people to catch up with them and then says ‘I KNOW THIS IS A BIT UNUSUAL’ he is a fucking spastic. yes his face is not good but his BIGGEST problem by FAR is the way he acts


face is always the biggest problem, if he was good looking, he would get away with it, simple as that


----------



## bladeeout (Jul 21, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Funny thing is many bluepilled guy here believe average mens are totally getting laid


They are, social circle


----------



## Strafe (Jul 21, 2020)

That doesn’t look like .co 

Either way, this guy is violently autistic. Feel bad for him tbh. Mogs me to absolute death.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 21, 2020)

Jesus i remember this guy from incels.is


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 21, 2020)

improover said:


> face is always the biggest problem, if he was good looking, he would get away with it, simple as that


good looking person would not get away with running up behind a girl and then saying the dumbest shit ever, maybe only legit 7 PSLs but they are stupidly rare. the guy is autismaxxed. 

autisticels keep coping, having a good face won’t make up for your retardedness


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jul 21, 2020)

improover said:


> face is always the biggest problem, if he was good looking, he would get away with it, simple as that





xdxdxnice1 said:


> good looking person would not get away with running up behind a girl and then saying the dumbest shit ever, maybe only legit 7 PSLs but they are stupidly rare. the guy is autismaxxed.
> 
> autisticels keep coping, having a good face won’t make up for your retardedness



He's right, if someone is exceptionally goodlooking they'll obviouslly get away with more. That said, this guy probably wouldn't be in jail (not saying he'd be successful) if he was less autistic.


----------



## improover (Jul 21, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> good looking person would not get away with running up behind a girl and then saying the dumbest shit ever, maybe only legit 7 PSLs but they are stupidly rare. the guy is autismaxxed.
> 
> autisticels keep coping, having a good face won’t make up for your retardedness


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Strafe (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


>


 Based manifesto. Also JFL that guy looks great for 30.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


>


Legit dude fucked himself over but that was a brutal read
i talked to him a couple times and he seemed nice enough but very detached from reality



Strafe said:


> Based manifesto. Also JFL that guy looks great for 30.


Yeah I pegged him for like 24 or some shit


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)

Apparently he has been getting coached by Chad Tusk.. i wonder if he paid him..

Imagine saving up all your NEET money to give to Chad Tusk for approach training


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## nastynas (Jul 21, 2020)

puas are legit retarded and i swear if i see one out on street i will beat him and post here


----------



## Matthias8272 (Jul 21, 2020)

I thought he would look subhuman but no even bad, brutal


----------



## Reiraku (Jul 21, 2020)

brutal NTpill


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 21, 2020)

.net is a true fucking cesspool, it's literally worse than reddit with their downvote shit, at least .co didn't have that shit, other than some of the fakecels cucks on .co and rogue corrupt moderators it's not that bad.


----------



## poloralf (Jul 21, 2020)

Lmao where are his other approach videos ?


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


>




jfl look at his Chad Cuck teacher discriminating what he earns on


----------



## Mewcel (Jul 21, 2020)

this guy unironically biceps mogs me


----------



## studycel (Sep 6, 2020)

I was a subscriber to his old channel and found him inspiring. I couldn't believe it when I saw what he looked like, lol. I Googled him to see if there was a way to find out what happened to him and this thread came up in the search results.



xdxdxnice1 said:


> the guy asks supermarket employees who are doing their job by being nice to him if they want to hang out. he runs up behind people to catch up with them and then says ‘I KNOW THIS IS A BIT UNUSUAL’ he is a fucking spastic. yes his face is not good but his BIGGEST problem by FAR is the way he acts



His face is "not good"? WTAF is that supposed to mean? It can't be that bad if so many people accuse him of being a "chadcel". That's what people were saying over on 4chan and incels.is.

It seems to me that if something doesn't fit the "blackpill reality" ya'll guys just chose to ignore reality completely.

He is at least above average, the majority of people admit that, even ones that actually hated his channel.



improover said:


> face is always the biggest problem, if he was good looking, he would get away with it, simple as that



Are you guys actually blind or being satirical, because I literally can't tell? Or selective blindness when something doesn't align with this "black pill theory" nonsense?


I think it's a shame his channel got shut down as it was a unique project and quite interesting.


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 6, 2020)

Cold approach works. Even if you're really good looking you need to create opportunities. Be calibrated and non subhuman - then it's awesome.


----------



## studycel (Sep 6, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> I thought he would look subhuman but no even bad, brutal



I saw a couple of guys on here hint he was ugly, one guy simply said his face is "not good" (whatever that's supposed to mean) and another guy swore if he was good looking (he is) that he would have been successful with his weird approach.



nastynas said:


> puas are legit retarded and i swear if i see one out on street i will beat him and post here



Based on the video (which has now been taken down) this guy was in the same sort of range as Tusk, ironically, but he seemed to live in a particularly unfriendly area, whereas Tusk preyed on tourist girls in London.

This guy was starting from absolute zero, though. According to his channel description he had never had a girlfriend before, so female interaction was completely alien to him.


----------



## improover (Sep 6, 2020)

studycel said:


> Are you guys actually blind or being satirical, because I literally can't tell? Or selective blindness when something doesn't align with this "black pill theory" nonsense?


He wouldn't be arrested if he looked like this:


----------



## studycel (Sep 6, 2020)

improover said:


> He wouldn't be arrested if he looked like this:
> View attachment 648844


That guy looks very effiminate and non threatening, that doesn't equate to good looking, though.

The reason for 1st Person Approacher's arrest were nothing to do with his looks. It was a modern day witch hunt.

This being despite 1st Person Approacher having above average looks. There were posts all over incels.is calling him chad/chadlite.

Look up the thread if you don't believe me.
https://incels.is/threads/uk-pua-incel-arrested-for-approaching-women.224593/page-2
As soon as something goes against "blackpill theory" you guys seem to develop selective blindness. A lot more comes into success with women than looks. The last thing a woman would find attractive are guys obsessed with other guy's looks, it reeks of insecurity.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 6, 2020)

studycel said:


> I was a subscriber to his old channel and found him inspiring. I couldn't believe it when I saw what he looked like, lol. I Googled him to see if there was a way to find out what happened to him and this thread came up in the search results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he was good looking it would have worked. Not bad doesn't mean he looks good.


----------



## improover (Sep 6, 2020)

studycel said:


> That guy looks very effiminate and non threatening, that doesn't equate to good looking, though.
> 
> The reason for 1st Person Approacher's arrest were nothing to do with his looks. It was a modern day witch hunt.
> 
> ...


You saying that a literal supermodel is not good looking but an incel is further proves my point that you're retarded.
Also who gives a shit about what incels call him jfl, he's not good looking, if he was he wouldn't have any problem getting women, simple as that.
I'm sure this "very effiminate non threatening non good looking" dude is only attracting women because of his personality:


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 6, 2020)

I can see


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 6, 2020)

studycel said:


> That guy looks very effiminate and non threatening, that doesn't equate to good looking, though.
> 
> The reason for 1st Person Approacher's arrest were nothing to do with his looks. It was a modern day witch hunt.
> 
> ...


Why he got arrested? Musta been very non NT and very weird - exactly what Tusk says not to be. Pay £2.5k for his course if you don't believe me.


----------



## Lux (Sep 6, 2020)

improover said:


> He wouldn't be arrested if he looked like this:
> View attachment 648844


True. He would get laid as well. Doesn't change the fact everyone would still dislike him.


----------



## studycel (Sep 7, 2020)

improover said:


> You saying that a literal supermodel is not good looking but an incel is further proves my point that you're retarded.
> Also who gives a shit about what incels call him jfl, he's not good looking, if he was he wouldn't have any problem getting women, simple as that.
> I'm sure this "very effiminate non threatening non good looking" dude is only attracting women because of his personality:





Nah man, you are a very odd person. To be obsessed over male looks to the extent you are is very, very, strange. How would I know that bloke you posted is a supermodel? That sounds gay in itself.



> Also who gives a shit about what incels call him jfl, he's not good looking, if he was he wouldn't have any problem getting women, simple as that.



It is really not that simple at all. How do you explain the reactions in this thread, then?

https://incels.is/threads/uk-pua-incel-arrested-for-approaching-women.224593/page-2
He was literally being accused of being a "chadcel".

You seem like a gay who suffers from autism on top

Stop bringing your fucking gay crushes into this conversation you faggot.


----------



## studycel (Sep 7, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> True. He would get laid as well. Doesn't change the fact everyone would still dislike him.



Not true at all. Look at the reactions he got on the .co thread https://incels.is/threads/uk-pua-incel-arrested-for-approaching-women.224593/page-2

And .co is known for being negative, so he must have looked fairly decent to garner those kinds of reactions over on .co

Regardless of how you look, you won't get anywhere, running up to people on the street. 

And that was the point of 1st Person's channel, to show how weird approaching is.


Edit: Is that a trans sexual you've got in your avatar? This website is extremely weird.


----------



## improover (Sep 7, 2020)

studycel said:


> Nah man, you are a very odd person. To be obsessed over male looks to the extent you are is very, very, strange. How would I know that bloke you posted is a supermodel? That sounds gay in itself.


Ad hominem. Imagine thinking an incel looks better than a supermodel


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 7, 2020)

Lagoon1214 said:


> Cold approach works. Even if you're really good looking you need to create opportunities. Be calibrated and non subhuman - then it's awesome.



I'm new to cold approach & it is liberating as fuck but at the same time some of the blowouts can be harsh as FUCK. I know I'm sub5 so I expect it but god damn some of the looks women gave me when I opened them. LMAO. They literally looked at me as if I'd just beat a child to death with a mallet right in front of them - total disgust. 

Having said that I will still keep doing it because fuck what women think.


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 7, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I'm new to cold approach & it is liberating as fuck but at the same time some of the blowouts can be harsh as FUCK. I know I'm sub5 so I expect it but god damn some of the looks women gave me when I opened them. LMAO. They literally looked at me as if I'd just beat a child to death with a mallet right in front of them - total disgust.
> 
> Having said that I will still keep doing it because fuck what women think.


Exactly. Too many guys here use looks insecurities as justification to be a fag.


- "i can't approach unless i get iois" (fag)
- "girls must approach you otherwise it's over" (utter fag)
- approaching is weird i might get rejected" (still a fag)

You're right. Who gives a fuk what foids think.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)

Over for mentalcel personalitycels...
Did anyone archive the videos before they were taken down?


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 8, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> Over for mentalcel personalitycels...
> Did anyone archive the videos before they were taken down?


I do recall watching it.
To add.
Even though the man looked okay.
He also looked sweaty, unwashed, and wore cloths Asif he just got out of gym.
He looked Asif he just left the gym without having taken a shower


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I do recall watching it.
> To add.
> Even though the man looked okay.
> He also looked sweaty, unwashed, and wore cloths Asif he just got out of gym.
> He looked Asif he just left the gym without having taken a shower


Still not bad enough to warrant such harsh rejections.
He must have been cutting them off super close and saying some pretty bad stuff
Then again i haven't seen the video


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 8, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> Still not bad enough to warrant such harsh rejections.
> He must have been cutting them off super close and saying some pretty bad stuff
> Then again i haven't seen the video


His unshowered looks didn't help.
His 2nd issue was. Pointing a camera GoPro at people you chat up.
His 3rd issue was. He had nothing to say, basically, after his first initial line. No banther. Which is difficult to do anyways.


That said. He was treated to harshly.
And he didn't seem to me to be some that would harm someone.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> His unshowered looks didn't help.
> His 2nd issue was. Pointing a camera GoPro at people you chat up.
> His 3rd issue was. He had nothing to say, basically, after his first initial line. No banther. Which is difficult to do anyways.
> 
> ...


That's what i'm saying also, he was sent to jail for talking to women.
Did he touch any of them?
Did he say anything threatening?
He now has a criminal record for being slightly socially awkward


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)

Other brave soldiers who have fallen

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/creepy-pick-up-artist-addy-20589759
https://www.crawleynews24.co.uk/two...-reports-of-men-approaching-women-in-crawley/


----------

